# temp files in documents folder



## Beaglemomma (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it safe to delete tmp folders from the kindle document file? I have a series of tmp files eg:
NWPR_B001HBIB202950.tmp

My battery runs down after 2 hours in sleep mode with whispernet turned off. I was wondering if the tmp files might be causing problems.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I say back them up, then delete them. Then if you have a problem, restore them.

Are they the cause of your battery problem? Probably not. Sounds like time to replace the battery.


----------



## Beaglemomma (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Pidgeon. I will try this and let you know how it goes. I have a battery on order from Amazon. I know it will be a long time before I receive it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Beaglemomma--

How old is your Kindle?  If fairly new, you might want to check with Customer Service.

Also, if you haven't deleted the tmp files yet, or if you backed them up, are they all the same date?  Lots of different dates?  If you have deleted them, keep and eye out to see if new ones show up.  I haven't seen tmp files on my Kindle, they may be indicative of a problem if they are recurring, in which case you might want to call CS.  If they're all from the same date, it was probably just an aberration.  Verena, have you noticed .tmp files on your Kindle?  I haven't noticed any on mine...

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a thought, but do you delete books or whatever with your computer while it's hooked up via USB, or with the content manager on the Kindle?  I ask because it reminds me of the temp files we get on NFS systems when we delete something.  One thing to try might be to hook your Kindle up to the computer and empty the trash/recycle bin to see if that gets rid of them.


----------



## Beaglemomma (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had been using the content manager to delete books. I had downloaded some free books from various sites. I used the usb cable the other night and discovered the temp file. I deleted them after backing them up. So far everything is running well. The weird thing is my battery is still going strong almost 24 hours later. Go figure. My guess is that the Kindle was trying to index something that had to do with the temp files. My Knidle is about 6 months old. 

eta: the tmp files had different dates.


----------

